# roid rage



## jayru21cknoob (Feb 3, 2012)

got bad anger problems as it is....kinda concerned....just how bad it can get?  advice? stories? input?


----------



## vicious 13 (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't get "rage" when I'm on clomid I get moody pretty easy to set it


----------



## boyd.357 (Feb 3, 2012)

Depends on what type of person you are and what gear your running.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 3, 2012)

Rage is crap... if your a dick... you'll just be a bigger dick.


----------



## Tuco (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm an asshole all the time, juicin or not. It depends on your body but I think roid rage is exaggerated and mostly all in your head. You take a little test and you might just find more excuses to be a jerk and then blame the juice... When the juice had close to nothing to do with it.


----------



## boyd.357 (Feb 3, 2012)

Its nothing to be afraid of, its completely controlable, but if you have bad anger problems arlready you'll just be a bigger asshole on gear. Test makes me feel like a million bucks.


----------



## johnniejr243 (Feb 3, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Rage is crap... if your a dick... you'll just be a bigger dick.



Yep, That's me!!!
 Damn i love Tren.


----------



## ct67_72 (Feb 3, 2012)

I think Im less of a dick on test.


----------



## MDR (Feb 3, 2012)

jayru21cknoob said:


> got bad anger problems as it is....kinda concerned....just how bad it can get? advice? stories? input?


 
If you have bad anger problems, stay the hell away from anabolics.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm fine on everything, except tren. I haven't even been on tren ace a week, and I already want to kill people. Completely fine with family and friends, but idiots and assholes tick me off quickly.


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 3, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Rage is crap... if your a dick... you'll just be a bigger dick.


 
^^^^ this....


----------



## njc (Feb 3, 2012)

You should consider getting help for your anger problems.  Work on that first.


----------



## darkside5674 (Feb 3, 2012)

MDR said:


> If you have bad anger problems, stay the hell away from anabolics.


I think that as long as you remember that you're on a cycle you can keep the anger under control. (also keeps everyone that doesnt know your business out of it).


----------



## njc (Feb 3, 2012)

darkside5674 said:


> I think that as long as you remember that you're on a cycle you can keep the anger under control. (also keeps everyone that doesnt know your business out of it).


 
He already has anger problems without the AAS


----------



## rc771 (Feb 3, 2012)

those who say it's not real must have never done a hefty dose of tren... the first to weeks I lost it


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 3, 2012)

rc771 said:


> those who say it's not real must have never done a hefty dose of tren... the first to weeks I lost it


 
I love tren...  It turns me into a beast.. but it's not the mythical Roid Rage.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm on the fence. On one hand, Im not a dick, and dont get me wrong, I dont hop on tren and start degrading and down talking everyone, but it definitely makes me edgy. On the way home today, I had some words for this guy driving behind me, and all the way home I was hoping for someone to tailgate me, so I could throw down.

Do I feel like this regularly? No. Could I control it if I thought about it? Yes. But the thing is, when on tren, I dont think about it. I dont think about counting to ten or taking deep breathes, the anger just comes. Doesnt happen using any other compound.

...and Im not trying to sound like a hardass or anything, just speaking out on personal experience. To me, theres just something about tren.

Most people who know me would say Im one of the nicest guys. Well, except for my wife lol(married guys know how that is)


----------



## darkside5674 (Feb 3, 2012)

I guess in the end like everything else in life it's "different strokes for different folks.


----------



## macaronitony (Feb 4, 2012)

i am an emotional person by nature and i got badd ADD.. When on test i am focused and confident.. I took tren twice and was a sick evil bastard.. I will never do tren again due to that effect.


----------



## buck (Feb 4, 2012)

after a 3 hour workout at the mma,boxing gym my anger is gone.test only helps.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 4, 2012)

mostly it has to do with being a dick. look it up, some studies have seen guys roid raging on placebos. fact.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 4, 2012)

Tren changes my personality. Probably due to lack of sleep but whatever it is it makes me f'ing crazy after 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 4, 2012)

studies also show it's actually men with low testosterone who are the angriest.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 4, 2012)

Testosterone makes me feel great. Improves my mood, energy and libido. I also feel great on d-bol.


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 4, 2012)

ct67_72 said:


> I think Im less of a dick on test.



me too


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 4, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> studies also show it's actually men with low testosterone who are the angriest.



Prop has kept my levels high =) 
Added tren. Whole new ball game.

I honestly think there is something about tren. Almost to the point of saying I KNOw tren messes with a lot of guys heads. Just look at this thread.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 4, 2012)

johnniejr243 said:


> Yep, That's me!!!
> Damn i love Tren.





rc771 said:


> those who say it's not real must have never done a hefty dose of tren... the first to weeks I lost it





macaronitony said:


> i am an emotional person by nature and i got badd ADD.. When on test i am focused and confident.. I took tren twice and was a sick evil bastard.. I will never do tren again due to that effect.





heavyiron said:


> Tren changes my personality. Probably due to lack of sleep but whatever it is it makes me f'ing crazy after 3-4 weeks.


Tren can't do that to you. You were all assholes before hand. Science says so!!!


----------



## Calves of Steel (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm usually a friendly guy. Extra friendly on test. I just compliment random people all the time on test to try and make them happy since I'm feeling so happy. Every other compound I've tried just normalizes me. Never tried tren.


----------



## gettinfitt (Feb 4, 2012)

My boyfriend has been pretty consistent on his cycles since I have met him, and I think that "rage" is a total myth.  You just gotta know where to channel your anger-->the gym.  When he and I are both on our cycles, we get a little on edge, but its the lack of sleep and whatnot... Boys that can't handle their shit are the ones that give steroids a bad rap...


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 4, 2012)

Anyone who says its a myth is closed minded, IMO. Just because you or one person you know doesnt ever get it doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 4, 2012)

gettinfitt said:


> My boyfriend has been pretty consistent on his cycles since I have met him, and I think that "rage" is a total myth.  You just gotta know where to channel your anger-->the gym.  When he and I are both on our cycles, we get a little on edge, but its the lack of sleep and whatnot... Boys that can't handle their shit are the ones that give steroids a bad rap...



So the edginess on cycle is from "lack of sleep and whatnot"? What exactly is the whatnot? And why aren't you edgy off cycle from a lack of sleep?

You're basically admitting that you or him get edgy on cycle, but it's the sleep and other factors. That's irrelevant. Fact of the matter is, no matter the factors, it still happens ON CYCLE.


----------



## njc (Feb 4, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'm on the fence. On one hand, Im not a dick, and dont get me wrong, I dont hop on tren and start degrading and down talking everyone, but it definitely makes me edgy. On the way home today, I had some words for this guy driving behind me, and all the way home I was hoping for someone to tailgate me, so I could throw down.
> 
> Do I feel like this regularly? No. Could I control it if I thought about it? Yes. But the thing is, when on tren, I dont think about it. I dont think about counting to ten or taking deep breathes, the anger just comes. Doesnt happen using any other compound.
> 
> ...


 
X2

I never have problems with getting into fights, verbal or physical, but during a tren cycle I kept staring at a personal trainer at the gym while mouthing "fuck you" ....more than once. Probaly 3 or 4 times over 3 or 4 workouts. Of course me fiance told me that he would always stare and smile at her, but still......thats unusual for me.


----------



## bundle (Feb 4, 2012)

its not a myth but its used as an excuse , but every one who's geared , espec. that first special time , u feel different , if its not an edge , its some kind of buzz, I can easily fly off on gear and its a lot easier for me to fly off on, but I can also control it ,sometimes i choose not to


----------



## Dath (Feb 5, 2012)

I find that the people around me (mainly co-workers----tho not direct co-workers) 
That i already have a dislike for and ask or do the Same repeative crap annoy me more. 
by nature im fairly calm and controlled individual so I'm able to deal with these situations I have no choice. But people I don't interact with let's same the idiots that can't drive or merge  Honestly lol don't bother me.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 5, 2012)

I just knocked a dude out that came at me for yelling at him at the grocery store, and I'm in PCT.   He had $260 worth of shit in the 8 items or less line.  I had a fruit tray.  Told him to go to a regular fucking line, had a few more words then he left.  When I came out of the store, this fat fuck yells "you fucked with the wrong guy" and swung at me.  I ducked it and caught him right on the chin.  Nighty night mother fucker.. Hahahahahaha.  My wife was freaking out.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 5, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA HELL YEAH!

I hate lazy, ignorant people who hit the express lane with tons of items.
He swung on you. It was self defense. Carry on LOL


----------



## MovinWeight (Feb 6, 2012)

i don't know why but when i mix vicodin and orals i get super pissed.  it helps at the gym but watch the MF out...  otherwise im pretty calm no matter what im taking...


----------



## vannesb (Feb 6, 2012)

jayru21cknoob said:


> got bad anger problems as it is....kinda concerned....just how bad it can get? advice? stories? input?


 If you have anger problems seek help!  My option its called self control!! If I get wound up I take a step back from whatever the situation is!! I honestly believe in SOME CASES people tend to use blowing up on people as an excuse because they are on cycle! I can be high strong for sure, and can get aggressive at times, but hell i do that even when I am not on it! LOL.  

The fact you are concerned and have not even taken it that would worry me!!


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 6, 2012)

most people who experience increased aggression on roids are assholes to begin with.....and of course they are looking for a reason to flex thier roid nuts and shift blame to the evil drug when they have to answer to it..........bastards ruin it for everyone


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 6, 2012)

This thread makes me want to roid rage right now.


----------



## adwal99 (Feb 6, 2012)

shit i'm at work, i just wanna go clothes line someone for the fuck of it now!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 6, 2012)

1.5 grams of tren ace a week


not a single fuck was given that cycle.




it was easier for me to come up with really clever and mean things to say to people, but i had the restraint to just keep them to myself and have a laugh.

lol@ all you people with "anger problems", so bad ass.. 


anger problems = lack of self restraint (maybe spoiled brat as a child who was never spanked).. grow up


----------



## unclem (Feb 6, 2012)

wat PITT and MDR  said. iam always in good mood on gear, its off gear i take a mental beating. but never roid rage. its a fucking media hype, roid rage dont excist its just an excuse to be a asshole.


----------



## GMO (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm on 100mg of Tren ED and 30mg of halo ED, and I am fine.  Roid rage is complete bullshit...


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 6, 2012)

Now PCT rage.. that's the real issue.


----------



## unclem (Feb 6, 2012)

^^^^^^^^never do a pct in 21 yrs , dont know wat it feels like PITT lol.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 6, 2012)

unclem said:


> ^^^^^^^^never do a pct in 21 yrs , dont know wat it feels like PITT lol.


 

haha.. it sucks.  If I wasn't only 28 and planning on one more kid I'd be cruising already.  LOL


----------



## smf66 (Feb 6, 2012)

macaronitony said:


> i am an emotional person by nature and i got badd ADD.. When on test i am focused and confident.. I took tren twice and was a sick evil bastard.. I will never do tren again due to that effect.


 same here i tried tren once and ended up in the police station twice, i stopped after the 4th week


----------



## Swolen22 (Feb 6, 2012)

I flipped out a couple times after I came OFF cycle.. probably due to rapid hormonal fluctuations?

I was also taking ephedra then so that could of caused it 

Im very skeptical of stimulants now

I feel more stable ON cycle though.. weird I know


----------



## Pav636 (Feb 8, 2012)

Works different for each individual. My friend gets more calm when he is on, and me I am the opposite. I get more angry "faster" then I normally would.
-P


----------

